# Salomon f20 with mid-stiff board



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know how these boots would pair with a mid-stiff board, like the Rome Mod Rocker or NS Proto?

Would I be better served with the F22's instead?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm using f22s on a stiff board (dark series)and have no issues or concerns about their responsiveness. I've previously used the f20s and malamutes and think the 22s are a nice compromise. The 22s are stiff enough to be responsive and just soft enough to allow some flex.


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks bseracka.

Does Salomon's internal flex rating for the F22's (8/10) feel accurate to you?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm using the 2011s and I would say the flex is variable based on how tight I lace the uppers. I would put the 2011s somewhere between a 7 and 8.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

doktrin said:


> Does anyone know how these boots would pair with a mid-stiff board, like the Rome Mod Rocker or NS Proto?
> 
> Would I be better served with the F22's instead?


I have the 10/11 F20s...i think they are great boots. Def mid-stiff for me. You also need to realize that size and weight of the rider makes a diff...so for me...being super light...f20 is pretty stiff...and the f22 was like ski boot stiff. But I personally think the f20 is a good fit (flex wise) to the boards mentioned above if you're all mountain. If you purely want to bomb and rip crazy steep lines...then f22


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

I ride a pair of F20s with my LibTech Attack Banana. I think the stiffness of them is perfect for how I ride, all mountain with some freestyle. However, I'm looking to get rid of them because I bought them a little too small (9.5) with the hopes they would pack out...they haven't packed out at all.. If anyone is interested, they're still in great condition.


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

I've also heard that they don't pack out too well.

I actually committed the snowboardingforum faux pas of ordering my boots online based on a size chart (since no shops around here carried them, and I've literally called them all). Luckily, the fit is actually kind of perfect w/ the toes barely touching the ends, but not uncomfortably. 

On a side note, since this is my first pair in about 10 years replacing my old busted up HeelSide boots - I'm shocked at how warm they are. I rode them with thin black formal socks since I couldn't find my winter gear - and my feet were toasty the entire day.


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

doktrin said:


> I've also heard that they don't pack out too well.
> 
> I actually committed the snowboardingforum faux pas of ordering my boots online based on a size chart (since no shops around here carried them, and I've literally called them all). Luckily, the fit is actually kind of perfect w/ the toes barely touching the ends, but not uncomfortably.
> 
> On a side note, since this is my first pair in about 10 years replacing my old busted up HeelSide boots - I'm shocked at how warm they are. I rode them with thin black formal socks since I couldn't find my winter gear - and my feet were toasty the entire day.


Yeah, people are always surprised how thin my socks are. My feet have never been cold in them. Probably because of the unicorn fur :laugh:


----------



## allgrnpenguin (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a pair of F-20s for four years, riding with a 158cm Rome Solution. The fit felt perfect! 

Unfortunately just pulled the tongue out of my left boot, payed 10 euros to get them wrecked even more, and now I need to get new boots 
I got four solid seasons out of these boots, really comfortable and supportive. Nothing else broke on them either. In fact, I am a bit bamboozled as to why the tongue just snapped off in the first place!

I am broke and we are getting the best snow in the Austrian Alps in like, forever! Argh!!!! 

...Ah well, in the market for new boots then.


----------

